# Lucky Me



## Mufasa (21/8/14)

I am in China at the moment and managed to get my hands on some goodies.
First up is a Tesla electronic mod and 2x 18650 batteries for R260.00
Next is a mechanical mod with one 18650 battery and 2x 18350 batteries for R100. I have no idea if any of these are authentic or copies, but both work very well and no issues after a week of use. For the money it is worth it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/14)

Those batteries though

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Mufasa (21/8/14)

Please please tell me what is wrong with the batteries. Don't want to blow my face off.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/14)

They look like generics to me - I dont know though but they look scary - look like the first 18650's we ever bought in - never had a problem with them I just worry  You should be fine - just dont push them too hard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mufasa (21/8/14)

Thanks Stroodlepuff. Don't want to ruin this pretty face. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Nightfearz (21/8/14)

In the Tesla should be no problem at all. but in the mech I will go for a rated battery, VTC or eFest or AW

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Metal Liz (21/8/14)

wow @Mufasa those look great, what a nice deal


----------



## Mklops (21/8/14)

Wonder when the chinese will start making clone reo's...


----------



## Mufasa (21/8/14)

Thanks Metal Liz. The MVP is still my first love, but never brought it with me. I was too scared it gets confiscated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

